

Larry Page Wants to Return Google to Its Startup Roots - wicknicks
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/03/mf_larrypage/

======
daimyoyo
The article reminded me of a quote I have framed on my desk.

"the ones who are crazy enough to think that they can change the world, are
the ones who do." Steve Jobs.

I think Larry is only getting started and it'll be amazing to see what his
second act will be.

